# BRAZIL - Copa América 2021



## maurizio79 (Apr 1, 2015)

Argentina and Colombia will host the 47th edition of the Copa America 2020. The tournament will take place in both countries from 12 June to 12 July 2020. The final will be played in Argentina.


*Venues:*
*Argentina*
Estadio El Cilindro - Avellaneda - 61,000
Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes - Cordoba - 57,000
Estadio Albero J. Armando - Buenos Aires - 49,000
Estadio Malvinas Argentinas - Mendoza - 49,268
Estadio Único - Santiago des Estero - 28,000


*Colombia*
Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Meléndez - Baranquilla - 48,000
Estadio Atanasio Girardot - Medellín - 45,000
Estadio Ólimpico Pascual Guerrero - Calí - 36,000
Estadio El Campín - Bogotá - 40,000



*North Zone Group*
Brasil
Colombia
Peru
Ecuador
Venezuela
Katar or Japan


*South Zone Group*
Argentina
Uruguay
Paraguay
Bolivia
Chile
Katar or Japan


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2019)

Awful format. Conmebol is embarrassing.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

I really resent CONMEBOL for not sticking to the 16 team format they had for the 2016 copa. 4 groups of 4 teams, invite 4 teams like the USA, Mexico, and central american teams like Costa Rica and Panama. Now it's 2 groups of 6? Stupid format.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The finalists will play 8 games. That's more than the World Cup.


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

Why did they come with the idea of two detatched venues?
it's like the world cup would be played in Turkey and England at the same time...
also ridicolous they keep taking in non-american countries like Japan and Qatar...


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Brunarino said:


> Why did they come with the idea of two detatched venues?
> it's like the world cup would be played in Turkey and England at the same time...
> also ridicolous they keep taking in non-american countries like Japan and Qatar...


To be fair the 2020 euro is in 12 different countries so 2 is nothing compared to that, lmao. From Baku, Azerbaijan to Dublin.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Brunarino said:


> Why did they come with the idea of two detatched venues?
> it's like the world cup would be played in Turkey and England at the same time...
> also ridicolous they keep taking in non-american countries like Japan and Qatar...


I agree with you. Seriously, who thought this was a good idea? The two countries don't even border each other. (About South Korea and Japan in the 2002 FIFA WC, those two countries are separated by a sea). This is why I've always been reluctant to support joint bids for the Olympics, FIFA World Cup, etc.. Plus, I bet they're running out of countries to fill the tournament spots for their new format. Any non-American countries are guaranteed to get themselves eliminated before the final round. This is also why I should be in favour of a Unified Copa America (CONCACAF and CONMEBOL).


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Jim856796 said:


> I agree with you. Seriously, who thought this was a good idea? The two countries don't even border each other. (About South Korea and Japan in the 2002 FIFA WC, those two countries are separated by a sea). This is why I've always been reluctant to support joint bids for the Olympics, FIFA World Cup, etc.. Plus, I bet they're running out of countries to fill the tournament spots for their new format. Any non-American countries are guaranteed to get themselves eliminated before the final round. This is also why I should be in favour of *a Unified Copa America (CONCACAF and CONMEBOL).*


Maybe a 24 team tournament? With some qualifiers that is needed and also giving the central American and the Caribbean islands a chance to qualify. :cheers:


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

Mojeda101 said:


> To be fair the 2020 euro is in 12 different countries so 2 is nothing compared to that, lmao. From Baku, Azerbaijan to Dublin.


The last ugly legacy from Platini, let's hope it will be just an experiment that will be never repeated...hno:


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Rokto14 said:


> Maybe a 24 team tournament? With some qualifiers that is needed and also giving the central American and the Caribbean islands a chance to qualify. :cheers:


That was basically the 2016 copa centenario but with 16 teams. The USA offered it last month but COMNEBOL rejected it and went for this two nation format of 12 teams. SO STUPID.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Copa America draw decided with Australia and Qatar added to the mix*










*Lionel Messi will kick things off at the tournament next year which is split across two countries*​
Argentina will open the 2020 Copa America with a blockbuster clash against Chile in Buenos Aires.

In a rematch of this year's third-place play-off, which Argentina won as Lionel Messi and Gary Medel were sent off, the teams will meet again at the El Monumental on June 12 next year.

While the draw took place on Tuesday, the nations already knew almost all of their opponents with teams split into zones for next year's tournament in Argentina and Colombia.

However, Australia – playing at their first Copa America – were drawn into Group A, which features Argentina, Bolivia, Uruguay, Chile and Paraguay.
Qatar, the other invited nation, will meet Colombia, Brazil, Venezuela, Ecuador and Peru. Brazil will go into the tournament as defending champions after their success at home this year.

The Selecao beat Peru 3-1 in the 2019 Copa America final having also seen off Argentina and Paraguay on their way to the decider. 
Qatar made their debut at the tournament this year, drawing their first match against Paraguay before falling to Colombia and Argentina. 

Japan, the other invited nation, also failed to win any of its games as it was held to draws against Uruguay and Ecuador following a heavy 4-0 defeat against Chile in their opening match. 

The Copa America has also previously invited Costa Rica, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaica, Mexico, Panama and the United States to compete in the tournament with El Tri finishing as runners up twice. 

Following the 2020 Copa America, the tournament is set to be held every four years with the next edition scheduled for 2024. 

Uruguay are the most successful nation when it comes to Copa America having won it 15 times, one more than next best Argentina. 

Messi will be hoping his nation can lift the trophy again next year as the 2019 Ballon d'Or winner looks to secure some long awaited success with the national team. 

Despite winning honours regularly with Barcelona, Messi is yet to win anything with Argentina's senior side, though he did claim a gold medal with the U23 team in 2008 Olympics and lifted the U20 World Cup in 2005. 

Source: *Goal.com*

The groups conformation:


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Stadiums confirmed:*

*Colombia:*

Estadio Metropolitano, Barranquilla - 50,000
Estadio Nemesio Camacho, Bogotá - 36,343
Estadio Atanasio Girardot, Medellín - 48,700
Estadio Pascual Guerrero, Cali - 42,000

*Argentina:*

Estadio Monumental, Buenos Aires - 70,074
Estadio Ciudad de La Plata, La Plata - 53,000
Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes, Cordoba - 57,000
Estadio Malvinas Argentinas, Mendoza - 42,500
Estadio Único, Santiago del Estero - 28,000 (U/C)


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Stadiums situation (december, 2019)*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*2020 Copa America venues: Colombia*

*Barranquilla*
*Estadio Metropolitano*
Capacity: 50,000









Source


estadio metropolitano e barranquilla casa del junior tu pap by WadoFoto Luis Charris, en Flickr


Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Meléndez by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


*Cali*
*Estadio Pascual Guerrero*
Capacity: 38,000




















*Medellín*
*Estadio Atanasio Girardot*
Capacity: 48,700









Source


Estadio Atanasio Girardot 18 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


Estadio Atanasio Girardot by Jair Orozco, en Flickr


*Bogotá*
*Estadio Nemesio Camacho*
Capacity: 36,343









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*2020 Copa America venues: Argentina*

*Buenos Aires*
*Estadio Monumental*
Capacity: 70,000









Source









Source









Source


*La Plata*
*Estadio Ciudad de La Plata*
Capacity: 53,000









Source









Source









Source


*Mendoza*
*Estadio Malvinas Argentinas*
Capacity: 42,500


















Source


*Cordoba*
*Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes*
Capacity: 57,000









Source









Source









Source

* Santiago del Estero*
*Estadio Unico de Santiago del Estero (under construction)*
Capacity: 28,000
*Open:* 2020

*Render*





*November 18:*





*December 1:*


gergas08 said:


> Fotos de esta semana:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

alex_lg said:


> *La Plata*
> *Estadio Ciudad de La Plata*
> Capacity: 53,000
> 
> ...


unbelievable that someone even came onto an idea to build such ugly nonsense as this stadium ... and they really built it! hno:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Except two stadiums the rest is awful sorry 

Last year in Brazil you had World cup stadiums for the edition and now you have second zone structures :|

Conmebol is an embarassment which prefers earns $$$$ rather let countries develop their structures and bid for host the tournament.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Axelferis said:


> Except two stadiums the rest is awful sorry
> 
> Last year in Brazil you had World cup stadiums for the edition and now you have second zone structures :|
> 
> *Conmebol is an embarassment which prefers earns $$$$ rather let countries develop their structures and bid for host the tournament.*


Sorry I didn't understand this part.

And with CONMEBOL's rotation policy for Copa America, nothing much can be done I think. 2024 edition will be in Ecuador and I don't think the stadiums and other infrastructures are that great compared to Argentina and Colombia's ones.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like a trip to South America for this Australian.:bowtie:


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Rokto14 said:


> Sorry I didn't understand this part.
> 
> And with CONMEBOL's rotation policy for Copa America, nothing much can be done I think. 2024 edition will be in Ecuador and I don't think the stadiums and other infrastructures are that great compared to Argentina and Colombia's ones.


Ecuador has some very good stadiums. They will need to built 2 or 3 new stadiums in other cities apart Quito and Guayaquil.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Matt 2012 said:


> ¡WHAT A JOKE! JAJA. Brazil is in the same epidemic conditions as Argentina, if not worst! It's even at the same level of vaccinated people. Chile or Paraguay would have been a sense choice, but Brazil... it's clear there have been money in between, that's the only explanation. Conmebol making the ridicolous once again, but with plenty pockets, that´s for sure.
> 
> As Messi once said: "Brazil controls everything". Now i only hope this cup is not a circus to give the cup to Brazil.


Thanks for the response!

I think one thing to also point out, besides money being a reason, is the response to Covid in the various countries of South America. I can't speak to Argentina but Brazil under Bolsanaro has been... let's say "relaxed" towards having restrictions around spreading the disease. If Argentina was refusing to allow fans into venues and Brazil was like "sure! fill up the stadiums! just try to have the crowd wear masks whenever the cameras are around" then that would be another reason to move it.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I think one thing to also point out, besides money being a reason, is the response to Covid in the various countries of South America. I can't speak to Argentina but Brazil under Bolsanaro has been... let's say "relaxed" towards having restrictions around spreading the disease. If Argentina was refusing to allow fans into venues and Brazil was like "sure! fill up the stadiums! just try to have the crowd wear masks whenever the cameras are around" then that would be another reason to move it.


I hope you are not saying that international sports groups are more likely to get health matters right than elected national governments. After all, the governments actually have to respond to the electorate for their decisions while the sports group picks up and leaves after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Matt 2012 (Jun 4, 2012)

K-beza said:


> I'm sorry, man, it was the first source in english I found and has three very short paragraphs. Of course there a lot of reasons for not doing it. And, well, as you see, the posibilities to where to held the tournament were only rumors by Goal and media in general.


No, please, it wasn't in that tone. Everything's okay!



K-beza said:


> I'm sorry, man, it was the first source in english I found and has three very short paragraphs. Of course there a lot of reasons for not doing it. And, well, as you see, the posibilities to where to held the tournament were only rumors by Goal and media in general.


Sadly the Brazilian goverment is the opposite example of what you should do during a pandemic.

I've been reading brazilian media today. Seems it's kind of a mess there. There already are demonstrations against organizating the cup and against the goverment. Some politicians from inside the goverment are saying that they were not consulted and are against of hosting the tournament and that there's no warranty of doing so. Some media are saying that there's even a lawsuit. Let's see how this situation evolves.

Last minute information: Brazil has just prohibited entry to foreigners 'til further notice. Bad start...


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

Matt 2012 said:


> No, please, it wasn't in that tone. Everything's okay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless justice interferes, there will be Copa America in Brazil, the Brazilian media is rubbish, it's no use reading, it's a waste of time, they don't see statistics and data, they just want to overthrow the government, there is no more impartiality, official data indicate that in recent weeks the number of victims related to the virus, the situation in Brazil is less worse than Argentina, Chile, and their South American neighbors, at proportional levels.
The Brazilian Government has not prohibited the entry of foreigners at any time since the beginning of the pandemic and will not do it now, there are some governors or mayors trying to do it, but in general they have all the conditions to receive the competition without a public, the only exception is the city of Rio de Janeiro that is a mess, here in Brazil it is a federation and many actions were taken by the state governors, but there are places with minimal organization and others are a total mess, in this case it is the region of Rio de Janeiro , by the way, this is where the headquarters of the main media company in Brazil is, Rede Globo, which recently lost the right to broadcast the competition, it supports the holding of all competitions at this time, they just don't want the Copa America.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

Whatever you want, man. If you think that a tournament is more important than all the death people, the 285 infected per million people per day, cruising trough the peak of daily cases, and all the players are getting vaccinated first while million of people are just waiting with comorbidities. Wow, I suppose all the nurses and specialists are just waiting to see Brazil matches with their eye bags! I'm gonna check out, but is the Federal Goverment publishing public reports of the pandemic? Or are States who publish their numbers voluntarily? 

But you know it's fair, fair to watch those games, seen Brazil champion again, CONMEBOL raising money besides the death; and, oh wait, it's fair beacuse Rede Globo it's pissed off and another TV Co. gets the credit. 

I'm not going to watch it. But' your country, your crazy rules I suppose.


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

K-beza said:


> Whatever you want, man. If you think that a tournament is more important than all the death people, the 285 infected per million people per day, cruising trough the peak of daily cases, and all the players are getting vaccinated first while million of people are just waiting with comorbidities. Wow, I suppose all the nurses and specialists are just waiting to see Brazil matches with their eye bags! I'm gonna check out, but is the Federal Goverment publishing public reports of the pandemic? Or are States who publish their numbers voluntarily?
> 
> But you know it's fair, fair to watch those games, seen Brazil champion again, CONMEBOL raising money besides the death; and, oh wait, it's fair beacuse Rede Globo it's pissed off and another TV Co. gets the credit.
> 
> I'm not going to watch it. But' your country, your crazy rules I suppose.


For me they can cancel the Copa America for eternity, I don't even support the Brazilian team, because I think the players are ridiculous, but what I mean is that news coming from the Brazilian media has 0 credibility, because they are not really interested, there is a movement to overthrow the president and Rede Globo is together, to be fair, part of what they say is true, but there is a lot of manipulation of facts to favor one side of the political fight.
In general the situation in Brazil is disastrous, but it's because a large part of the Brazilian population doesn't care, even those who say they are in favor of restrictive measures, flee from it at the first opportunity, Brazil has 500 years of corrupt and unreliable governments, they have even made a law prohibiting a person from dying, honestly no one knows for sure what is going on, but a considerable part of the population loves football and if you want there will be a tournament, football here in Brazil is as if nothing had happened, no championship has stopped this year and it won't even stop.


----------



## Matt 2012 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not arguing with you, i've already set my point. Only one thing: i've read in several media that Brazil has prohibited entry to foreigners by land and water. 

Well, today Brazilian government confirmed that they reached internal consensus about organizing the cup and the will continue ahead. The opposition parties said that they will appeal to the judicial power. Unless they have success, the tournament will take place in Brazil. A sad joke for the thousands families of the deads.


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

Matt 2012 said:


> I'm not arguing with you, i've already set my point. Only one thing: i've read in several media that Brazil has prohibited entry to foreigners by land and water.
> 
> Well, today Brazilian government confirmed that they reached internal consensus about organizing the cup and the will continue ahead. The opposition parties said that they will appeal to the judicial power. Unless they have success, the tournament will take place in Brazil. A sad joke for the thousands families of the deads.


Sorry, I now see that the government has actually taken a measure to prohibit the entry of foreigners by land and water, but it is public knowledge that the government cannot control its borders, so it is another useless measure to pretend it has some control, jokes aside, some time ago brazil closed its borders with venezuela in the immigration crisis coming from there, well everyone continued to pass through unofficial roads, even the police knew and left it alone. The laws in Brazil are a joke, only the left pretends to believe that they will have some function.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

The drama continues. The Brazilian national team is boycotting the event. Brazilian FA president & CBF are trying to convince the Brazilian football team to compete but the europeans are pretty firm on their position and are reaching out to other teams to join them. Tite might even step down!

Ultimately I see brazil fielding a completely domestic squad and the tournament will proceed. Each FA want that 4 million for participation.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

All of these countries are currently playing World Cup qualifiers in South America, but they deem the Copa as a step too far? 

In 15 minutes Brazil have Neymar, Richarlison, Casemiro, Marquinhos, Militao, A Sandro, Alisson and others in their lineup against Ecuador in Porto Alegre, but they don't want to play in the Copa?

What's the difference? The level of arrogance is breathtaking. There has to be some repercussion for players if they boycott.


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

Exactly, for those who are not from Brazil, none of this has anything to do with the virus or the situation in the country, it is a simple matter of politics, there are two groups fighting and the Copa America is just one of the points of discussion. It's a bunch of idiots begging for power.


----------



## Brasnz (Nov 9, 2017)

South American countries have been hosting other competitions normally during the pandemic. Last week, the Brazilian squad played against Ecuador for the world cup qualifiers. These games receive zero criticism because Globo TV holds the rights to show them. However, they have lost rights over Copa America and for that reason are going on a smear campaign against it. Plus they've always wanted to overthrow President Bolsonaro because he is not corrupt and Globo doesn't get extra money. Whatever you read in the media in your country is outsourced from Globo and other "jornalists" that totally disregard facts. 

Brazil is the only country in Latin America that grew economically during the Pandemic, so the way it is handling things is keeping the poor from starving. Closing everything would have much more dire consequences than Covid which affects a much smaller percentage of the population. 

Argentina has a government that is a disgrace, they are killing their economy, industries are fleeing their country. Some of their new laws are comparable to Venezuela's approach. Per capita, they have almost the same amount of COVID deaths, even though they've had way more lockdowns. Brazil has had a high number of covid cases because the population is irresponsible, they don't care, they still gather for bbq and everything else. On top of that, governors and deputies rob the money that should go to hospitals. 

In any case, Brazil has great infrastructure and experience to host an event like this. For the readers from Europe or elsewhere, you have a skewed, stereotyped idea of what South American cities look like. South America, especially Brazil, has areas that are on par or more developed than many so called developed countries. I've travelled extensively around the world and have seen it first hand. 

Yes, Brazil struggles with social disparity and inequality, but that does not disqualify it from being able to stage any sporting event. We are talking about the 5th biggest country in the world. 

Copa America will have all the safety measures and will not affect the population at all. In fact, Copa America will interfere much less than the current football competitions that are already taking place and drawing fans together.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Brasnz said:


> Plus they've always wanted to overthrow President Bolsonaro because he is not corrupt


Pull the other one, it's got bells on.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note:* This thread is about the logistics of the event, not to dispute the political merits of any nation involved. Stick to discussions about the actual venues or VERY closely related sidebars. Thank you.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

After watching these 2 videos, I understood what was going on in South America regarding Copa America.


----------



## Brasnz (Nov 9, 2017)

Just as I had said (and got shut down) the competition went ahead without problems and didn't add a dent to the covid issue. When it comes to Brazil, the country can definitely handle challenges. Probably the toughest challenge is the scaremongering from the opposition. The tournament proved once again that concerns were simply political. The stadia were great, Brazil saved the competition from cancellation, and Argentina had its joy. Now it's all history.


----------

